# Rebirth of the Crystal: A Final Fantasy IX oratorio



## catherinethegreat21 (May 25, 2015)

Turning a video game's music into a classical art.

Original: 




Project links
https://www.patreon.com/rebirthofthecrystaloratorio
https://rebirthofthecrystal.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1603283849691266/


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Speaking of turning a video game's music into a classical art.


----------

